# Carrots In Muffins



## MOTYCKA (Sep 15, 2005)

I Have A Wonderful Recipe For A Muffin That Contains Shredded Carrots. Sometimes They Next Day Some Of The Carrots In The Muffins Have Turned Black. Other Days They Are Fine. Does Anyone Know What May Be Causing This?  It Seems Like Some Kind A Chemical Reation.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome to the group!


What recipe do you use??

Do you always use the same pan to bake them in??


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 16, 2005)

Moved to the Desserts, Sweets and Baking forum


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 16, 2005)

I had that happen once in a carrot cake...it was probably fine...but I threw it out.  They turned kind of a blackish-green.  Someone help?


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 16, 2005)

It may be the pan. Are you using metal?
My sister used to bake all her cakes, she makes cakes for a living out of her house, in metal until she started notices things like that. She now will only use glass for specialty cakes, such as carrot cakes. She will only use the metal when she is doing the molded cakes like character b-day cakes and only uses regular cake recipes.
I don't know, just adding what I know my sis has gone through. I always ask her advise when it comes to cakes since she's been making and decorating cakes for 12 years now.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 16, 2005)

If it is....I don't understand...because I always use metal...and it has only done it once.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 17, 2005)

Same kind of carrots?
Does it have brown sugar? 
I'm just thinking out loud on this, so, don't pay any attention if it doesn't sound right for you. A couple of times when I made sweet potatoes, they came out brown and didn't taste right. I noticed that it didn't do it anymore when I didn't buy a certain brand of brown sugar.

Anyway, I'll see if my sister can figure out any other suggestions. Maybe someone on here that just hasn't seen it yet will see it and find the solution.


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2005)

I am also just posing a guess here. I would think that perhaps the carrots weren't very well incorporated into the batter and that they might have had a chemical reaction after baking. I would say try it again, using a glass pan and really making sure all the grated carrot was well mixed in.


----------



## MOTYCKA (Sep 17, 2005)

I have made them several times. Sometimes they turn and sometimes they don't. It is always after being stored the first might. Same kind of carrots everytime. All mixed well. There is also coconut and pineapple in the batter. Anything ring a bell with anyone there?


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 18, 2005)

Maybe this is it!  I just read that if you add the carrots beating them in with your whip or paddle on the mixer they can "bruise" causing them to discolor.  It said to always fold them in.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 18, 2005)

Occasionally blueberries will take on a greenish hue when used in recipes with baking soda (has to do with an alkali reaction, I think )...I wonder if there is any chance that baking soda could have an affect on carrots that would discolour them?

p.s.
I know you mean orange carrots but cooking with these (*purple carrots*) might get dark results


----------

